# New (to me) system that seems to lack pressure



## AndrewFL (Jan 6, 2019)

Just bought a house with what I believe is a 2 zone irrigation system, pump fed from well water. I went to run it the other day and I'm not quite sure what is going on - but I'm getting a lot of water pouring out what I guess is some sort of diverter (apologize for not using correct terminology). I presume it has a pipe for each zone (front and rear) and then two remaining pipes that are without any connection, but the water pours out of them ....therefore there's barely enough water pressure to force the sprinklers out of the ground. 






Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Andrew


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

This system has a special valve called indexing valve. In a normal system the controller turns each zone on and off via wires. An indexing valve is a mechanical device that uses the water flow to switch between zones. It seems like it is setup for 4 zones instead of two or it is broken. I've never used one, so I can be of much help.

This looks like the one you have (brand K-rain).
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/3-Zone-Valve-p/4403.htm


----------



## AndrewFL (Jan 6, 2019)

Ah ha, thank you for naming that part! Now I can do some digging on how to operate it or change zones and determine if it's user error or truly broken. Thanks again!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No problem. Keep us updated on what you find. It could help someone in the future.


----------

